# Most highly anticipated martial arts book ever?



## Budo Jake (Feb 7, 2014)

After 3 years of delays, Eddie Bravo's Advanced Rubber Guard book is finally out!

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/most...ial&utm_content=giguide&utm_campaign=budoblog


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2014)

While I like Eddie's original book I think we are going a little too far saying it is the most highly anticipated martial book ever.  Just sayin.......


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 7, 2014)

I kinda wondered about that, myself.  Maybe you can tell us a little more about why it's so anticipated?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 8, 2014)

and anticipated by whom?  not me...


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Jake,

Yeah, as others have said, perhaps not the "most anticipated martial arts book ever"... personally, there's quite a number I'm very much looking forward to, and, well, this doesn't even register for me. Of course, that's largely because I'm not that interested in BJJ (although I have trained in it for a while previously). It might well be one of the most anticipated BJJ books (at least recently), but that's as far as I would go. 

I'm also going to suggest something... you've been on the site since late December last year, and have started 10 threads in that time, which is great. However, every single one of those threads has been a link to your blog (which is part of your commercial site, budovideos.com), or to books and programs that you're selling on that site. Now, don't get me wrong, I love budovideos.com, and have bought a number of items from there (most recently a couple of DVDs of Shigi Munenori's take on Katori Shinto Ryu, and David A. Halls Encyclopaedia of Japanese Martial Arts... in my circles, a far better contender for "most anticipated martial arts book ever", I feel... the service was great, very prompt, the site's redesign is nice, and, aside from a tear on the dust cover of the book, everything is great), but this is starting to get the feeling of spamming. Occasional links are cool... but 10 out of 10 threads, and at least as many posts out of 13 isn't really what this site is about. You might want to consider taking part in the some of the larger conversations... let us get to know you, rather than just have links to your own material and products you're selling.


----------



## Budo Jake (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> Yeah, as others have said, perhaps not the "most anticipated martial arts book ever"... personally, there's quite a number I'm very much looking forward to, and, well, this doesn't even register for me. Of course, that's largely because I'm not that interested in BJJ (although I have trained in it for a while previously). It might well be one of the most anticipated BJJ books (at least recently), but that's as far as I would go.
> 
> I'm also going to suggest something... you've been on the site since late December last year, and have started 10 threads in that time, which is great. However, every single one of those threads has been a link to your blog (which is part of your commercial site, budovideos.com), or to books and programs that you're selling on that site. Now, don't get me wrong, I love budovideos.com, and have bought a number of items from there (most recently a couple of DVDs of Shigi Munenori's take on Katori Shinto Ryu, and David A. Halls Encyclopaedia of Japanese Martial Arts... in my circles, a far better contender for "most anticipated martial arts book ever", I feel... the service was great, very prompt, the site's redesign is nice, and, aside from a tear on the dust cover of the book, everything is great), but this is starting to get the feeling of spamming. Occasional links are cool... but 10 out of 10 threads, and at least as many posts out of 13 isn't really what this site is about. You might want to consider taking part in the some of the larger conversations... let us get to know you, rather than just have links to your own material and products you're selling.



Hi Chris,

Thanks for the tip. I appreciate the feedback. I was hoping to get some discussion started in the BJJ forum here but it seems like traffic is a bit light. If other threads come up in this forum I'm happy to join in! Thanks


----------



## Budo Jake (Feb 11, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> I kinda wondered about that, myself.  Maybe you can tell us a little more about why it's so anticipated?



My post was titled "most anticipated book ever" because we had more presales from this book than any other in the 12 year history of Budovideos.com. It's currently ranked #2 on MMA books on amazon as well (#1 is an mma romance novel lol). So while this might not be of interest to you, its obviously got the attention of a large part of the grappling community. Eddie is a polarizing figure - he has rabid supporters and plenty of haters. But one things for sure, he's made a name for himself.

Recently it was pointed out that he has the world's largest grappling affiliation owned by an American. Pretty impressive accomplishment IMO.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2014)

Who is Eddie Bravo?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm personally looking forward to Eddie Bravo and Renzo going at it again.  That should be interesting!!!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 12, 2014)

Budo Jake said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I appreciate the feedback. I was hoping to get some discussion started in the BJJ forum here but it seems like traffic is a bit light. If other threads come up in this forum I'm happy to join in! Thanks



Cool. The desire to get some threads going is great (definitely have our support there!), I might suggest looking at what you're putting up, and how, though. Many of your starting posts have been non-starters, as they're almost just ads... it might be more successful for you to look at training-related threads... perhaps some insights you've gained from any contact you've had with these big names and authors, or just from having access to a far larger library than most others here. That's something I'd be interested in hearing... you might also like to try putting together reviews of some of the titles you have on offer, or even asking those who purchase them to offer some. There's a number of ways to get some good conversations going, and I'm sure you can come up with something.

Oh, but if you had an advance date on Otake Sensei's new book (Heiho, in English... I already have the Japanese edition, but I've heard there's an English translation coming out this year...), that'd be great... not BJJ, of course, but hey, far more anticipated by myself (and others).


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 12, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm personally looking forward to Eddie Bravo and Renzo going at it again.  That should be interesting!!!



March 29th, Eddie Bravo and Royler Gracie streaming live on the web. Eddie previously beat Royler by triangle choke.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 12, 2014)

James Kovacich said:


> March 29th, Eddie Bravo and Royler Gracie streaming live on the web. Eddie previously beat Royler by triangle choke.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2



http://metamoris.com/event-info
They have a full card of fights starting at 4pm on 3/29/14. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

